# Boulevard Image Show-n-Shine



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

im there :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: 










:biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Mar 29 2011, 06:47 PM~20213651
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> :biggrin:
> *


WOW :loco:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 29 2011, 07:13 PM~20213921
> *WOW :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Count us in


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 30 2011, 11:25 AM~20219091
> *Count us in
> *


Thanks Homies. 

"To me every club has it's own flavor, like it should be. Some are old skoo, some are new, some focus on homies y familia, some focus on flash and dollar bills. Whatever it is be true to yourself and your club, keep it real, and you shouldn't have no regrets."

I like that. well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 29 2011, 12:49 PM~20211008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 30 2011, 06:33 PM~20222675
> *Thanks Homies.
> 
> "To me every club has it's own flavor, like it should be. Some are old skoo, some are new, some focus on homies y familia, some focus on flash and dollar bills. Whatever it is be true to yourself and your club, keep it real, and you shouldn't have no regrets."
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can't wait......


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 30 2011, 07:33 PM~20222675
> *Thanks Homies.
> 
> "To me every club has it's own flavor, like it should be. Some are old skoo, some are new, some focus on homies y familia, some focus on flash and dollar bills. Whatever it is be true to yourself and your club, keep it real, and you shouldn't have no regrets."
> ...


thats some real talk right there  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

u no we r in the house 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 29 2011, 01:49 PM~20211008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Q-VOS PRIMO I SEND MY RESPECTOS TO YOU Y FAMILLIA.LOOKING GOOD,LOOKING GOOD,KEEP PUSHING THAT STRONG LINE ON THE CAR SHOW.BLOW IT UP CAPITAL CITY STYLE.LIKE THE OLD DAY'S QUENO.NO DRAMA JUST EVERYONE HAVING A GOOOD TIME READY TO RIDE.ORALE PUES PRIMMMS I JUST WANTED TO SAY WATT UP AND SHOOT YOU PROPSS ALLRATTOSSS.RESPECTOS,IN A SOLDADO FASHION C/R KEEP STRIVING... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE BUMPS AND REPLIES LOOKIN FOWARD TO SEEIN YOU GUYS OUT THERE. DONT FORGET TO BRING YOUR APPETITE, CAUSE THE FOOD GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK. THE WHOLE THING RAFFEL AND ALL THAT. :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Sup Danny , postcards and posters well be at your house on Tuesday*


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## sixtrae (Mar 10, 2007)

lukin' gud! :biggrin:


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 1 2011, 04:18 PM~20238235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait!!!


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 3 2011, 10:02 AM~20248001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look'n good, Brother.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Parriba


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Lunch anyone!!!
*







:biggrin:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:0 DAMMMMM


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 6 2011, 06:31 PM~20277560
> *Lunch anyone!!!
> 
> 
> ...



WHERES THEE FRIES........


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 6 2011, 06:36 PM~20277644
> *WHERES THEE FRIES........
> *


damn to kill that that youll need a little :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Apr 6 2011, 06:51 PM~20277858
> *damn to kill that that youll need a little  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


and a large coke :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 6 2011, 08:51 PM~20279364
> *and a large coke :biggrin:
> *


DR.PEPPER :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CHOLOS C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 6 2011, 09:51 PM~20279364
> *and a large coke :biggrin:
> *


DIET COKE, DIABETES .
:0


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the homies....


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 6 2011, 11:42 PM~20280446
> *CHOLOS C.C WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: coo homie see you guys out there!!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

U know we gotta bump this..


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 11 2011, 08:38 AM~20310480
> *U know we gotta bump this..
> *


 :thumbsup: HELL YEA!!! RIGHT ON HOMIE..


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:nicoderm: :run:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Ttt for blvd image


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Apr 16 2011, 10:36 PM~20356322
> *  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Boulevard Image.. get down homeboys..


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

lets keep these sacra shows on top !! :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*T
T
T*


----------



## final 69 (Apr 17, 2011)

TTT
Making plans now to be there 
keep up the Good work


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: JUST ROLLIN


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 25 2011, 11:52 AM~20415957
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: JUST ROLLIN
> *


whats up just rollin :wave:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*T
T
T*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: whats up


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

T T T


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Apr 22 2011, 06:47 AM~20395554
> *lets keep these sacra shows on top !! :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: *Boulevard Image 67*


----------



## sixtrae (Mar 10, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

BUMP!


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 1 2011, 05:39 PM~20461388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOMIE WAS REPP'N U GUYS WELL AT THE PARK YESTERDAY! BUT GOTTA EASE UP,DONT WANT HIM TEARING IT UP JK :biggrin: 

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 2 2011, 09:16 PM~20472418
> *HOMIE WAS REPP'N U GUYS WELL AT THE PARK YESTERDAY! BUT GOTTA EASE UP,DONT WANT HIM TEARING IT UP JK  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


cant stop em !!!!! :biggrin: lovin his new toy!!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 1 2011, 06:39 PM~20461388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD+May 1 2011, 06:39 PM~20461388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

BUMP!!


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

whats up boulevard image famillia,i send mines in full soldado fashion,respectos to the fullest.looking good fellas.your primms...c/r keep pushing that strong line alratos


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 50 BOMBA_@May 4 2011, 09:48 AM~20483208
> *   whats up boulevard image famillia,i send mines in full soldado fashion,respectos to the fullest.looking good fellas.your primms...c/r keep pushing that strong line alratos
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@May 15 2011, 08:44 AM~20556424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@May 15 2011, 08:44 AM~20556424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:h5: thanks for the bumps homies, loudogg i hope they approve that time for you brotha, i would like to see you hit our show, and you know we gotta kick it in a major way.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 17 2011, 09:30 AM~20570573
> *TTMFT!
> *


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

BUMP BUMP BUMP...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

WATTS UP! HOMEBOYS SIMON WERE READY TO GO AGAIN THIS YEAR ,LAST YEARS SHOW WAS A FIRME ONE,BIG GATO GEE N DA REST OF LO*LYSTICS C.C WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I DON'T THINK MY RIDE WILL BE DONE YET.. 
BUT YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!
uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the support we are getting  . Lets make it a day to kick back with the family and homies, shine our rides, listen some music and get our grub on!! There will be plenty of good food vendors there. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

We'll see you there homies.. stay up and TTT


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks for the bumps, hope to see all you vatos at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

ay nos vemos MR. BLVD gonna be a good one.........PADRINOS is there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

back to page one for the homies.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@May 26 2011, 12:20 PM~20634226
> *ay nos vemos MR. BLVD gonna be a good one.........PADRINOS is there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: Gracias Padrinos


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm there.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Over 70 trophies will be awarded!!*


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 27 2011, 01:24 PM~20642033
> *I'm there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*T
T
T Boulevard*


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

Cant wait.... T t t


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

MR.BOULEVARD said:


> :thumbsup:


 Looking foward to being there :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Almost here..... 3 more weeks....


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

loco 66 said:


>


:boink::420:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:LO*LYSTICS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

MR.BOULEVARD said:


>


My homie chris gave me a flyer on this, hope to have my car done in june... looks like a good show...


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

ttlys


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

93Brougham530 said:


> My homie chris gave me a flyer on this, hope to have my car done in june... looks like a good show...


cool, we hope to see you there.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

see all you homies there PADRINOS we'll see you guys in a couple weeks.........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

lupe said:


> see all you homies there PADRINOS we'll see you guys in a couple weeks.........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

mabeg said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

MR.BOULEVARD said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I know BLVD KINGS will be there


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

BIGTITO64 said:


> I know BLVD KINGS will be there


Thanks BigTito!


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T T T


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

MR.BOULEVARD said:


>


is she gonna be there:naughty::boink::boink:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

loco 66 said:


> is she gonna be there:naughty::boink::boink:


No because she always wants to shake the beer!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

T*wo weeks till show time!!*:h5:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

10 days left


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Devotion will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

RAYSMONTE said:


> Devotion will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: now thats what im talkin about!!!!!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

GETTING CLOSE :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Boulevard
TTT
7 days left.:h5:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

loco 66 said:


>


Can't wait Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The LO*LYSTICS will be there ya sabes!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ogbrkboy said:


> The LO*LYSTICS will be there ya sabes!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ncridahz said:


> Can't wait Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

my grandpa love the boob pic lol


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> my grandpa love the boob pic lol


so did i lol:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> my grandpa love the boob pic lol


 (*)(*)
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

couple days away :run: hope to see everyone out there!!:x:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS will be there to kick it with the fellas out in SACRAMENTO............


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS will be there to kick it with the fellas out in SACRAMENTO............


much luv padrinos :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS will be there to kick it with the fellas out in SACRAMENTO............


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Manuel said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 THANKS FOR THE RIDE MANNY....

I WISH YOU GUYS GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SHOW..
I'M HAVING EYE SURGERY THURSDAY. SO I'M NOT GOING TO MAKE IT.
TELL CHUY I'M SORRY I CAN'T MAKE IT.
AGAIN GOOD LUCK
I'LL BE THERE IN SPIRIT!
THIS WAS MY BREAKOUT SHOW FOR THE CHEVELLE.
:thumbsup:uffin:uffin::420::420::420::420:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

exotic rider said:


> THANKS FOR THE RIDE MANNY....
> 
> I WISH YOU GUYS GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SHOW..
> I'M HAVING EYE SURGERY THURSDAY. SO I'M NOT GOING TO MAKE IT.
> ...


that all right homie, good luck on the eye surgury, see you at the next one


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the Homies.....


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT

ANYONE GONNA BEND SOME CORNERS,GET IN TRAFFIC,TAKE A LIL CRUISE SATURDAY NIGHT??


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

*qvo's to the blvd image famillia,hats off to the homies,i send mine's in that big mighty capital city style yess sirr,two days in the wake up primms.everyone ready to put it downn another car show in the sacramento califas,keep on pushing that hard line, hente looking good out there.i send my full respectos to all mi lowrider hente in full strive.keep pushing that strong line boulevard image,sshhaaaaaaaa alratos con respectos destination famillia.... let them oldies but goodies play,when j hear music it makes me dance,*


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


50 BOMBA said:


> *qvo's to the blvd image famillia,hats off to the homies,i send mine's in that big mighty capital city style yess sirr,two days in the wake up primms.everyone ready to put it downn another car show in the sacramento califas,keep on pushing that hard line, hente looking good out there.i send my full respectos to all mi lowrider hente in full strive.keep pushing that strong line boulevard image,sshhaaaaaaaa alratos con respectos destination famillia.... let them oldies but goodies play,when j hear music it makes me dance,*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

*don't trip*



exotic rider said:


> THANKS FOR THE RIDE MANNY....
> 
> I WISH YOU GUYS GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SHOW..
> I'M HAVING EYE SURGERY THURSDAY. SO I'M NOT GOING TO MAKE IT.
> ...


man you already you can count on me....just get well and i know will see you at thee next one....


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

Q-Doq will b supporting the show reppin 4 the Low C fam.


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Q-DOG said:


> Q-Doq will b supporting the show reppin 4 the Low C fam.


glad to hear that homie :h5:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*OK we will see you all in the morning!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

come on out nothern cali show some luv for the homies from BLVD IMAGE, gonna be a nice a sick show


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Its going down in Sac Town today!!!*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MR.BOULEVARD said:


> *Its going down in Sac Town today!!!*


YES SIR!
uffin:uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Sorry guys I couldn't make it to the show , i can car troubles with my daily so I missed work and never made it back toSacramento


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks B.I had a good time


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Any pics


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

giving props to blvd image car club 4 another bomb ass show again......hope theres many more 2 come.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO DANNY AND BLVD IMAGE FOR HAVING ME OUT THERE FOR THEIR CARSHOW GOOD TURN OUT FOR ALL THE COMPETION OUJT THERE HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

GRACIAS TO THE BOULEVARD IMAGE CAR CLUB FOR ANOTHER CAR SHOW HERE IN SACRA,N JST TO LET EVRYONE KNOW DANNY N THE REST OF THE CLUB ALWAYS TREAT PEOPLE THE WAY PEOPLE SHUD BE TREATED ,WE HAD A BLAST ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE ALL DA HOMEBOYS OUT THRE FROM DIFRENT CLUBS HAVING A GUD TIME!ONCE AGAIN GRACIAS! BIG GATO GEE N THE LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

well said gato cant wait 4 your show....much love


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Thank You all from all of us for your support!!!*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

NICE TURN OUT...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

Cool show..... Thanks for all the raffle prizes!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Had a coo time. Thank for hosting homies


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Boulevard Image Classic Car Show-n-Shine*










































































*More pictures will be posted tonight.*


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

good seeing you guys out there nice show see you at the next one homies......


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

MR.BOULEVARD said:


> *More pictures will be posted tonight.*


 Nice pics homie looks like u guys had a good turn out congrats ..... my bad couldnt make it due 2 fathers day weekend plans but looks like i missed a good 1 ...... :yes: :yes: looking good fellas stay up :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

lupe said:


> good seeing you guys out there nice show see you at the next one homies......


thanks padrinos and thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out to support blvd image car show. 
it was nice seein everyone and bullshitin with you guys, hope you all enjoyed some of that bomb ass grub


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

http://animoto.com/play/LQEYr3fMV3U2x80VDCrJvQ?utm_content=main_link


click on the link to see video:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

loco 66 said:


> http://animoto.com/play/LQEYr3fMV3U2x80VDCrJvQ?utm_content=main_link
> 
> 
> click on the link to see video:thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

